

Carbon nanofibres made from CO2 in the air - theklub
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-33998697

======
thephyber
There are some symbiotic relationships between ocean water desalination and
molten salt electrolysis and photo-voltaic electricity collection.

Create

    
    
      * salt (hopefully of the same kind required for the process described in the article),
      * clean water,
      * carbon fibers (which can be used to create batteries to store surplus energy from solar during peak solar hours), and
      * remove carbon from the air (while creating pure oxygen gas)

